# Annual Service At Dealer Worth It?



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

National camping rv dealer offering annual service for 300-400 dollars. Says its required for roof, fridge, and other warranty. "service Ac unit" " Service fridge" "service roof"

do these services mean "bring it in and we will look at it and take your money?" or does something actually need done annually for maintenance <other than winterize>

Also, want 300 bucks to "repack bearings" but its only 1 year old. Is this needed?

Dave


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like an annual ripoff service. Look at your owners manual, it tells you what maintenance services are required to maintain your warranty. It doesn't say that the dealers are required to do it, just that it needs to be documented.

As far as the bearings, unless you put some serious miles on your OB, and you aren't hearing noises, just give it a shot of fresh grease one year and then repack the next year.

My local dealer will winterize for $75 plus the antifreeze, just for reference. I still do the winterizing myself.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The a/c is pretty much a disposable item. It it leaks freon, you buy a new one and bolt it on. Perhaps they mean taking out the filter and brush off the dust?

This package sounds like over priced snake oil.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've never taken my trailer back to the dealer, Beaudry RV, for a yearly service routine since I originally purchased it in 2006. Heck a couple of years ago they went out of business locally, I'd have to drive 500 miles to get to there closest location.

But I did have had the bearings repacked by one of my local favorite tire stores and I plan to have it done again shortly because I put over 12K miles on my OB this summer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The fridge is the one item that in its first three years the services is supposed to be done by a qualified tech. I've read a few times that the various manufacturers at times have denied claims because the service wasn't done. However, we had our fridge take a dive this summer (2 days before our trip) and that issue never came up.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The price is high.

However you do need to check all areas of your roof for damage or where the dicor is thin or cracked. I typically use a tube each year just to be safe. When winterizing, clean everything thoroughly and you should be fine.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is the refrigerator section from the 2006 owner's manual. I don't see anything a technician would be required to do. There is no mention of the refrigerator in the maintenance section.

_Refrigerator

The refrigerator installed is a LP gas appliance. Carefully read the
manufacturer's manual for complete operational and safety instructions,
provided in the unit packet, prior to using the appliance.

Operation

The refrigerator operates on either 120V AC or LP Gas and has a gravitybased
cooling system. This system requires that the recreational vehicle
be level for efficient operation. The cooling coils are sloped to allow
continuous movement of the liquid chemicals and if the unit is not level for
extended periods, the flow of these chemicals will slow and pool inside the
tubing, resulting in a loss of cooling.

During towing, the leveling is not as crucial as the movement of the trailer
will prevent the liquid inside the tubing from pooling. If needing to park for
several hours, the trailer should be leveled if operating the refrigerator or
the refrigerator needs to be turned off.

Operational Controls

Auto Mode: The control system on the refrigerator will automatically
select between gas and AC electric operation. AC will always be
selected if available. If AC becomes unavailable, the refrigerator
will switch to gas mode operation. When in auto mode the
indicator lamp on the control panel will be lit.

Gas Mode: This mode when selected provides gas operation only.
The indicator lamp for auto mode will not be lit.

Care and Maintenance

Exterior: Ventilation of the refrigerator is essential. Make sure the
vents are clear of any obstructions such as bird/insect nests,
spider webs, or any other debris. Periodically clean the coils on
the back of the refrigerator with a soft bristled brush. At no time
should any combustible materials, such as gasoline, flammable
liquids or vapors be stored near the refrigerator.

Interior: When cleaning the interior lining of the refrigerator, use a
weak solution of soda and warm water. Use only warm water,
however, when cleaning the finned evaporator, ice trays and
shelves. Never use harsh chemicals or abrasive cleaners to
clean these parts or their protective coatings will be damaged.

Defrosting: When defrosting the refrigerator, shut off the power by
turning the main power button to the off position. Remove any
food and leave the drip tray under the finned evaporator. Remove
light bulb or cover switch with a piece of tape. Leave the door(s)
open and empty drip pan when necessary. Dry with a soft cloth
when done._

_ANY SERVICE TO THE REFRIGERATOR, MUST BE PERFORMED BY
A QUALIFIED REPAIR TECHNICIAN._


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

If someone buys an extended warranty or a plan that will fix or replace the broken part, usually you must do the yearly service. I've read in various places were peoples plans for specific items were void because the services were not done. I do everything I can before I go back to the dealer.

kevin


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Fulminator,

How do you clean the coil in the refrigerator? How do you access the coil ?


----------

